

Startup name generator - kika
http://barzer.net/~yanis/startups/

======
lydiahan
Kind of related: How Today's Hottest Startups Got Their Names

[http://mashable.com/2011/09/05/startup-
names/#gallery/regall...](http://mashable.com/2011/09/05/startup-
names/#gallery/regallerytechcompaniesgottherename/50bdf803b589e433eb0071b0)

